
What exactly does ‘one’ mean? Court passes judgement on mathematical issue - ColinWright
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/what-exactly-does-one-mean-court-of-appeal-passes-judgement-on-thorny-mathematical-issue-10350568.html
======
raarts
TL;DR: The patent covered any salt solution “between 1 per cent and 25 per
cent of the total volume of treatment”. The court ruled that 0.77 falls within
that range, because '1' can mean anything between 0.5 and 1.5, because
'figures, no less than words, may take their meaning from the context in which
they are used'.

Remarkable.

